# Hummingbird Helix 7 SI



## TigerTown5683 (Aug 29, 2015)

Number one for those that have this unit is it better to upgrade to the 9? Meaning do you wish you would have went with the 9 rather than the 7?

Number two is it a good unit?

Number three where is the best place to get it?


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought 2 and love them both gps, downloaded Berlin lake from humminbird $10 each as s its only place I fish. 
One with DI one with DI/SI 
I don't use side imaging 
I primarily troll for walleye. 
Any bigger and would be in the way (16.5' smokercraft) 
When I bought mine I got good price from Cabelas. 
My $.02 
Rusty


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought the 7" from cabelas when they had a 20% off sale with free shipping. its as big as I could go on my boat. I don't have much of a dash so I have to use a ram mount and move the finder over to the side. if I had room i'd go bigger. the bigger the better to a point. I love the bright screen and fast updates on the gps.
sherman


----------

